# Please identify anything out of the normal...



## Kferguson319 (Jul 11, 2019)

Do I'd like to see if anyone could tell me what's NOT NORMALLLY usual to see any of these services running or ask yourself "but why or how is that service running when she's not online and sitting in airplane mode?" If you see anything please do share and explain your answer as I'm trying to identify the issues I'm facing when on and offline. Any info would help. NEXT I'll post photos of what services are running when I am active on my network. So these pics in this post is what's happening in airplane mode.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have Airplane mode on my desktop because I don't have wifi nor bluetooth. But I don't think airplane mode is going to disable or stop run any services, from what I can gather from google searches and general win 10 experience. Services are a separate thing from networking. There are services which Provide networking Capabilities, like Netlogon or TCP/IP Netbios Helper or Bluetooth Support Service. But turning on Airplane mode, disabling Wifi adapter or disabling bluetooth device will not affect nor stop the services.

What do you want to know about services and security?


----------

